# Pocket super shelter



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you guys like this video and maybe someone find it helpful


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I tried these thin plastic tents years ago. The problem in cold weather is that your breath condenses on the inside walls, and you get showered on with every movement. I guess it would be better than nothing, but only for emergency use.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I loved the tactical thermometer. 

Great vid, Mik! These are looking very professional.
Where's your pup?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I keep on of these in my GHB. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077...pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=sirvival+rent


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Always enjoy your videos, thanx Mik!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who looks forward to @chemikle's vids!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much everyone , I'm glad you like it , means a lot to me !


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks 
I enjoy all your videos.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Awesome! Love these videos mik.
Space blankets.... I can’t even describe how great they are when it’s all you have.... when mrs Hen, her sister and I first began living on our sailboat, we had only owned it about a week, we went all in, if you will. 2 months later, in February, in ft Myers beach mrs Hen and I were working late, sister is out in the mooring field on the boat, day off... weather gets worse all day, nothing we can do right? I get done around midnight from my bouncer job, mrs Hen will be done around 2am bartending. 
I call the sister and we determined that there was just no possible way to row out at that point, windy, wavey and cold(40s), so the mrs and I were camping boy! I of course was completely unprepared. just nothing. We had zero friends at this point, and everything was closed, I had my pocket stuff and a windbreaker, it was looking ugly for me. 
So I went and collected all the newspaper and cardboard I could find, made a decent shelter in some beach scrub, oh yeah, camping is illegal there, signs all over... even managed to find a pallet and make a small fire after lee county sheriff left around 2(no PD).... anyways mrs Hen was less excited at my handy work than I was, and she had work early the next day and I was off, so I was not the hero I had hoped to be, we were miserable and it sucked, we were woken up by some jerk using a weedwacker and Spraying sand on us!...NOW if I had had a space blanket!!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone , by the way I'm Nick not mik for those who don't know 

That's one bad night for sure , a space blanket would be a game changer for sure !


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Chenikle huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm confused. The forum says the thread was started by chemikle at 8:03AM. But sideKahr's is the first post in the thread at 10:08 PM.

What "Super Pocket-Sized Shelter" are we talking about here? Where is this 'tactical thermometer'? 

Did I miss a memo?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

BPH, just saw all the stuff at the bottom of your posts....tags?signiture? Anyway, awesome. Lol


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

There's a bug or something cuz I can't see page 2 the whole day from my laptop but I can see it from my phone


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm confused. The forum says the thread was started by chemikle at 8:03AM. But sideKahr's is the first post in the thread at 10:08 PM.
> Maybe it has something to do with Georgian time...as of my posting, it's 3:56 PM there.
> 
> What "Super Pocket-Sized Shelter" are we talking about here?
> ...


.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> .....


What I'm missing seems to be an actual first post. I see no shelter. I see no photos. I see no thermometer.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's all in a YouTube video....in the first post.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> It's all in a YouTube video....in the first post.


sideKarh's is the first post I see.


----------



## erengare (May 7, 2018)

I too have survival stuff with me at all times,even in the pattern.I went with the survival vest and the all important PLB.You did not mention a PLB.If you do not have one,please consider getting one.The majority of situations would be short lived if a PLB was in the equation.If you have one,then bravo! Scout......the best survival gun is very subjective.However,the best "all around"if I could only have one gun it would be a 12 ga. Have rifled slugs for big game food/protection and shotshells for all else.No other gun is as versatile,period


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I tried these thin plastic tents years ago. The problem in cold weather is that your breath condenses on the inside walls, and you get showered on with every movement. I guess it would be better than nothing, but only for emergency use.


This shelter, as he set it up, shouldn't collect condensation. Notice that he has a fire facing the transparent side of the tent, and the space blanket behind to warm the inside. He also has a black vapor barrier on the ground, and a wide opening on one side of the shelter to let evaporation out. Even if condensation did collect, it should run down the inclined pole or the plastic sides. I think it's a good short-term system that's very portable and quick to assemble. I wouldn't use it unless the nights were cold though.


----------

